# Briggs & Stratton Intek blowing oil out exhaust.



## Darrenmv (Mar 15, 2010)

Briggs & Stratton 7HP Intek engine blowing oil from muffler, even with muffler removed. It's a light mist of oil. Intek model 122032-0119-E1. Oil level appears to be fine. I pulled the spark plug and cranked a few times. No oil came out. I pulled the carb bowl and no oil is in the gas. I smelled the oil coming from the exhaust and there is no gas smell in the oil. I would like to do the repair myself, anyone know where I can get a service manual for this model or what the problem might be? My guess is I need a ring job.

date code 060407-FD

Thanks,
Darren


----------



## co1615 (Jan 20, 2010)

How doe's the engine run?


----------



## Darrenmv (Mar 15, 2010)

It actually runs fine, just blowing oil and smoke. Starts up easy and everything.


----------

